# coctails



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm arranging an all day-night bash at my house, anyone got any good cocktail ideas or punches!!
And hey if any of you are in the area your welcome to come!!!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh yeah sure, I'll fly alway the way over to Spain to party with you  

But serisously, I can  

coctails?!?!...I'm not a drinker myself but when I get home, I'll see if I can dig up some of my old drinks/bartending books. As for non-alocholic beverages, whats available to you? Ice tea is always something I would look for. But do it the right way with real brewed tea (you can cheat and use tea bags), ice, a little bit of sugar, and lemon juice. Spike with a couple shots of peach or orange schnap, vodka or rum would be a little stronger.


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

I can get most non-alcoholic drinks and normally find a half decent substitute for other harder to find alcoholic!
I'm going to try your suggestion of Ice tea tommorow, What tea would you suggest I use?
I brought a smoothie maker two weeks ago and am itching to try it out, so any suggestions there would be a real help!
Also a lovely American lady gave my a recipe for a bloody mary, but I moved house in december and cannot find it! I remember it had horseradish and celery salt in it, so if anyone could help fill in the gaps I would be very grateful.
And once again thanks H.C I'll be in touch when I have the date sorted


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Bloody Mary

1 part vodka to 10x tomato juice. Horseradish + celery salt to taste, 2tbsp Lee + Perins, and a little tobasco sauce if you use fresh horseradish. Use clomato juice (clam juice + tomato juice combination) to make a Bloody Ceaser. My bevi book seems to be missing but I'll try to give you something out of my other books.

Basic Smoothie
1 banana
2-3 handfuls of chosen fruit
2 + 1/2 cups ice
1 cup light cream (or equal parts milk + vanilla ice cream)

Ginger Beer
5oz fresh ginger (grated)
4tbsp brown sugar
2-3 lemons
4cups soda water or sparkling mineral water
sprigs of fresh mint for garnish

Ginger (pulp, juice, and all) into a mortar + pestal, sprinkle with brown sugar. Add the rinds of the lemon (whole rinds, not fine zest). Bash for 10sec. Add the juice of the lemons. Add the liquid to the water, adjust flavors with lemon and sugar.

Sidecar (aka Daddy-0)
3tbsp sugar
1/4 cups brandy
1+1/2 tbsp cointreau
2-3 limes
sugar + lime rind

Stir sugar + equal parts boiling water until sugar is dissolved. Add brandy, cointreau, and lime juice. Add ice and sake well.


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow! Cannot thank you enough! 
Don't know what you have growing wild over there but if you ever want any wild rosemary, sage, anis or I could dig you up some wild asparagus root. They're yours my friend!
Many thanks again!
I've got tommorow off work so I'll give them all a go!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

If this is going to be an all-day event I would try to stay away from cocktails made completely of alcohol. Your guests will be too tipsy way too early in the day. Stay wit cocktails that contain a good amount of mixers. Things such as Margaritas, Bloody Marys, Gin & Tonics. Here a few other recipes

Tom Collins
1 teaspoon powdered sugar
juice from 1/2 a lemon
2 oz Gin
Soda Water
Shake first 3 ingredients with ice, strain into a tall glass adding more ice and top with soda water

Dark & Stormy
3 oz. Goslings Rum (or any other dark, slighty sweet rum)
Ginger Beer
Fill an Old Fashion glass with ice, pour in run and top with Ginger Beer

Amaretto Stone Sour
3 oz. Amaretto
3 oz. Orange Juice
Sweet & Sour Mix
Shake all ingredients with ice and pour into a tall cocktail glass


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

Great! thanks!
I'm just about to start trying some of these out, I've been out and brought some mixers and been in the garden picking strawberries for a smoothie!
some kids came round to see my horse, and they kindly cleaned the pool.
so I think that's a recipe for a cocktail and a float if ever I've seen one!  
Pete I love margaritas but the only recipe I have calls for triple sec! I cannot get this! and It's been so long I cannot even remember what it tastes like, any idea for a substitute?
Thanks


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

You can make an upscale version of the Margarita using Cointreau or Gran Mariner. Otherwise any orange flavored liquor will do. Another great drink is the Mojito. I make these by the pitcherful for parties. Just muddle some sprigs of mint and a few lime halves in the bottom of a pitcher along with some sugar, fill with ice cubes. Add enough white rum to come 1/3-1/2 up the pitcher and fill with soda water.


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks again both of you for all your help! You have no idea how much fun I am having trying all these out  (not just on me :lips: )
I get so bored with the usual summer sangria!
I think I'm going to have to invest in a cocktail shaker!
I have a lovely ceramic pitcher with a seperated section in the middle for ice, at long last it can come off the shelf and be put into good use! 
Hey you're both on the top of the invite list!!


----------

